# Point ID



## nowigeon (Aug 29, 2016)

Just found this point , was wondering what think y'all think it is , and age , thanks


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a snail.  Why did you blur out the middle of it?


----------



## nowigeon (Aug 29, 2016)

*Sorry , here's the pics*

Point


----------



## nowigeon (Aug 29, 2016)

*Pics*

It has a good bevel


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2016)

I`d call it an nearly worn out Bolen Bevel. Archaic. Nice find.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a Greenbrier to me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2016)

I agree with Nic-heavily re-sharpened Bolen. Greenbriers usually have heavy basal grinding.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 29, 2016)

Bolens usually have more pronounced notches don't they?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2016)

Kawaliga said:


> Bolens usually have more pronounced notches don't they?



Until they have been resharpened 'til a half-inch of blade is gone off each side. You can see that it used to have side notches that are mostly gone now. They didn't throw them away when they got dull, they ran another series of flakes down each side. I think the un-beveled Bolens are the new ones.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 30, 2016)

There is a point in here that looks identical and is labeled a greenbrier. Says it's out of Richmond Hill Ga. 

http://www.projectilepoints.net/Points/Greenbrier.html


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Until they have been resharpened 'til a half-inch of blade is gone off each side. You can see that it used to have side notches that are mostly gone now. They didn't throw them away when they got dull, they ran another series of flakes down each side. I think the un-beveled Bolens are the new ones.



I agree on the bevel thing; never could understand why artifact books list them as a separate type. 

Bolen people seemed to curate their points more than most; some I've found were used & resharpened down to the point it was hard to imagine someone using it as a knife anymore. 

Now, what about Lost Lake's? I have seen some in pictures that did not, to my eye, have the signature steep 45 degree alternate bevel, but had the deep notches, etc... But books & exspertz say all Lost Lakes have alt beveling; did they not get that bevel on the first re-sharpening?


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 30, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> There is a point in here that looks identical and is labeled a greenbrier. Says it's out of Richmond Hill Ga.
> 
> http://www.projectilepoints.net/Points/Greenbrier.html



Greenbriars are in the Dalton group & are ground much more on the base, smoothing out all that sharp flaking this one has at the bottom. Some points get so worn down it is really hard to tell what they originally looked like, but I agree with Nic & NCHB; that was a Bolen that got beveled, & beveled, & beveled some more; 'til they discarded or lost it.


----------



## dtala (Aug 30, 2016)

my vote is for a bolen. Alternate beveling is very very common in bolens, but rarely seen , by me, in greenbriars.


----------



## Christian Infidel (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice Point


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 1, 2016)

Is that a knife blade, spear point or atlatl dart?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 1, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Is that a knife blade, spear point or atlatl dart?



My thoughts are that this point type was used as a knife and an atlatl dart point. Resharpening it caused the bevel, and this means it saw a good bit of use. Bolens are kind of unique. I`ve seen some over 4 inches long, and some so short that it`s obvious they were used down to nothing. I`ve got one that`s not much over a half inch long. It was used down to a nub.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 1, 2016)

I think that atlatl dart points were often hafted onto short foreshafts fitted to the cane dart shafts, and were used as knives when not attached to the dart.


----------

